# Which Coil do I have?



## wm_sorg (Jan 21, 2006)

How do you tell the Hanshin coil from the HAP coil? I assume they are not interchangable.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=1074340#post1074340


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Hitachi measures the same way. I didn't tell you how to check the secondary side of the coil in the other post.
To check that you use the same ohmmeter and place the positive lead in the "B" terminal and the negative in the coil spark output; 
--x--
[A B]
The secondary should measure ~ 10k Ohms.

Troy


----------



## wm_sorg (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks. Coil checked out fine. Distributor was shot.


----------

